# Heads up on new SARM regulations



## MrInsensitive (Apr 1, 2021)

This sucks...... If anyone is as curious about the new regulations as I am. Might wanna look into it. 
Obviously this doesn’t just effect one company.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 1, 2021)

All of them are discontinuing. At least the reputable ones


----------



## Big Bro 7 (Apr 1, 2021)

SARMs have always been sold for research purposes in the past. What are the new regulations?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 1, 2021)

When I become president Ill make all PEDs legal, and make *ALL* cardio illegal!! :32 (20):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 1, 2021)

Sarms are fuking stupid anyways. No long term research on them.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 1, 2021)

Rest assured, the market will adapt.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 1, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> When I become president Ill make all PEDs legal, and make *ALL* cardio illegal!! :32 (20):



you like cardio jack what are you talking about :32 (14):


----------



## Ped X (Apr 1, 2021)

Sarms are for kids.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> you like cardio jack what are you talking about :32 (14):


 Id rather walk 5 miles with a 45 chained to my nut sack than run a single mile


----------



## eazy (Apr 1, 2021)

while not a sarm I hope to still get Cardarine.  I use it for blood pressure and cholesterol.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 2, 2021)

In my opinion the ONLY plus to sarms is they’re way, way easier to get than gear. Aside from that - cost two, three times as much, give a quarter of the effects & can shut your testosterone down to boot. No offense, but maybe this is the universe doing people a favor.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 2, 2021)

Science.Bio was the best but Chemyo is really good too.

Out of the ones I tried I liked MK677 best because I noticed it helped me eat and sleep better.

But for all other intents and purposes I would much rather do a test cycle and anabolics.

Cardarine did not help as much as I had hoped.

For weight loss I still have to figure out what works.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 2, 2021)

eazy said:


> while not a sarm I hope to still get Cardarine.  I use it for blood pressure and cholesterol.



Watch out for that cancer


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 2, 2021)

This makes me sad
When I was on SSRIs long term the ONLY THING that ever made a difference worth noticing was GW. Really remarkable potential when there’s other physiological factors inhibiting change

(yes I know not technically a sarm but typically included in the discussion)


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> This makes me sad
> When I was on SSRIs long term the ONLY THING that ever made a difference worth noticing was GW. Really remarkable potential when there’s other physiological factors inhibiting change
> 
> (yes I know not technically a sarm but typically included in the discussion)



can you elaborate? “Worth noticing” and specify how the SSRIs played into it all?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 2, 2021)

I know a lot of ppl that would include SARMS just as much as they’d include gear. Hand in hand. They compliment each other when used correctly. I can vouch for that. I love SARMS. Particularly mk677 and ostarine


----------



## Trump (Apr 2, 2021)

mk is all I used and I lasted a few days and stopped because I was eating everything in sight even waking in the night to eat. I can see it being useful when you begin to hate food in a bulk though 



MrInsensitive said:


> I know a lot of ppl that would include SARMS just as much as they’d include gear. Hand in hand. They compliment each other when used correctly. I can vouch for that. I love SARMS. Particularly mk677 and ostarine


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> In my opinion the ONLY plus to sarms is they’re way, way easier to get than gear. Aside from that - cost two, three times as much, give a quarter of the effects & can shut your testosterone down to boot. No offense, but maybe this is the universe doing people a favor.



Mrinsensitive posted a PSA for those that are interested in the discontinuation of SARMS being sold. So that people can work to finding a different source of SARMS are their thing.

For me, I really only care about options being taken away from us in general. I only use PPAR and ghrelin mimetics; which are obviously not SARMs, but you'd be lying to yourself if you think those are going to get captured under regulation as well.

Injecting opinion, and unnecessary sarcasm, on here regarding SARMs (which aligns with my own opinion as well), is unnecessary... and distracts from the PSA that Mrinsensitive put out there.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Also, thanks Mrinsensitive for posting this up. I'm sure there are others on the forum who appreciate the heads up.


----------



## eazy (Apr 2, 2021)

Healthy Winstar rats, have an average lifespan of 130 weeks. These rats were dosed 3 mg per day for 104 weeks. High dosage for 80% of rats total lifetime.

The human equivalent to 3mg is 50mg for a 220lb male.

I'll be sure to not take 50mg per day for 80% of my life. (56 years presuming I live to 70)

There were four phase one human trials completed with Cardarine. None of the trials reported any negative effect in test subjects.

@FlyingPapaya


----------



## Trump (Apr 2, 2021)

how do you determine if a winstar rat is healthy?



eazy said:


> Healthy Winstar rats, have an average lifespan of 130 weeks. These rats were dosed 3 mg per day for 104 weeks. High dosage for 80% of rats total lifetime.
> 
> The human equivalent to 3mg is 50mg for a 220lb male.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 2, 2021)

Its still a rat and although we use them for testing they are not human, similarities be damned. No thanks.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Its still a rat and although we use them for testing they are not human, similarities be damned. No thanks.



Yup, and to your point... there are only a few carcinogenic substances to rats, out of many substances, that are also found to be carcinogenic in humans. Its well known that rats are not a good proxy for modeling cancer in humans.

I think there is a risk profile associated with cardarine, but honestly there are lots of substances we use that have higher dose dependent risks than what the rat based pharmacology studies of cardarine presented.... but I acknowledge this is 100% my personal opinion based on my interpretation of the various data sets.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 3, 2021)

Mrinsensitive Definitely, more power to you.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2021)

Always wanted to try them but no idea if you pin or use as drops don’t know enough about them to test them out yet. I’ll end up injecting orals and drinking injectables .


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 3, 2021)

Hahaha Bobby, that’s hilarious. I almost did that once, seriously. 
SARMS are always orals. You’ll only inject things like peptides. 
When I used ostarine, I retained at least 90% of my size and 80% of my strength. It’s def worth it, especially in TRT. 
it’s suppressive, just know that. 
For a small demographic, there’s nothing better, post blast. 

I believe those particular rats are prone to cancer anyway, aren’t they? Like a huge majority of those rats die of cancer no matter what? I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Hahaha Bobby, that’s hilarious. I almost did that once, seriously.
> SARMS are always orals. You’ll only inject things like peptides.
> When I used ostarine, I retained at least 90% of my size and 80% of my strength. It’s def worth it, especially in TRT.
> it’s suppressive, just know that.
> ...



See I was doomed regardless lol


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> See I was doomed regardless lol


Nah man, you got this. Do you blast and cruise or trt? Or do you cycle and pct?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Nah man, you got this. Do you blast and cruise or trt? Or do you cycle and pct?



On for life lol


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 3, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> This sucks...... If anyone is as curious about the new regulations as I am. Might wanna look into it.
> Obviously this doesn’t just effect one company.



SARMs are never going away, doesn’t matter.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> On for life lol


They’re ideal for you then. The next time you’re off cycle, run some ostarine at 15mg twice a day. 
let’s you hang on a lot more for a lot longer.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> can you elaborate? “Worth noticing” and specify how the SSRIs played into it all?



so
back in the day
i had a pretty cool log
but before that I had also tried several months on multiple occasions of diet, solid resistance training, cardio, etc

nothing would budge. It was awful. 

I started reading some really long threads (1000s of pages...) of people with related sides to lexapro. I had been on it for 7+ years 

worked to ween off and that was tough - but I dropped weight very fast. I kept my routine and things changed immediately. Fall off the wagon but even with no real effort I’m holding steady 40-50lbs lighter with almost no effort 

but back to GW - that was the only product that made a difference. It helped my complexion and it definitely caused weight loss. Without it, no matter what the diet, I couldn’t shake the fat. 

im not a dumb dumb (well, some days —) and I know there’s plenty of folks that say calorie deficit = fat loss. Most of the times, that’s right. In my case I couldn’t do anything. 

Almost every blood test I had for low t showed me high prolactin, but it wasn’t insane. It has since dropped. 

the only bro-science I can apply here is that lexapro caused high prolactin and my body wanted to add fat to prep for making a baby.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> ...and I know there’s plenty of folks that say calorie deficit = fat loss. Most of the times, that’s right. In my case I couldn’t do anything.



It's ALWAYS right, but Cals in vs Cals out is a 2 sided equation. There are many meds that affect the Cals out side, so even when one thinks that they're in a deficit, they are not. 

One would still whither away and starve to death if they stopped eating, no matter what med(s) they were on.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's ALWAYS right, but Cals in vs Cals out is a 2 sided equation. There are many meds that affect the Cals out side, so even when one thinks that they're in a deficit, they are not.
> 
> One would still whither away and starve to death if they stopped eating, no matter what med(s) they were on.



Exactly! People get laser vision on CICO while ignoring the other factors like hormonal and drug interaction. They forget that just like using AAS, when we take many meds we’re literally changing the rules on some stuff.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 11, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Exactly! People get laser vision on CICO while ignoring the other factors like hormonal and drug interaction. They forget that just like using AAS, when we take many meds we’re literally changing the rules on some stuff.



Break all the rules!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 11, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Exactly! People get laser vision on CICO while ignoring the other factors like hormonal and drug interaction. They forget that just like using AAS, when we take many meds we’re literally changing the rules on some stuff.


That’s a very good point. More often than not, 100% accurate.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's ALWAYS right, but Cals in vs Cals out is a 2 sided equation. There are many meds that affect the Cals out side, so even when one thinks that they're in a deficit, they are not.
> 
> One would still whither away and starve to death if they stopped eating, no matter what med(s) they were on.



eek. I tried to couch as many disclaimers as I could in my response. Yes, I am aware that if you don’t eat you will starve and die... but I was trying to illustrate a point. Sigh


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2021)

God forbid anything that might possibly benefit people, pull that shit off the market and make it illegal.


MrInsensitive said:


> This sucks...... If anyone is as curious about the new regulations as I am. Might wanna look into it.
> Obviously this doesn’t just effect one company.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2021)

Cardarine for BP? Hadnt heard that one.


eazy said:


> while not a sarm I hope to still get Cardarine.  I use it for blood pressure and cholesterol.


----------



## Crom (May 12, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> When I become president Ill make all PEDs legal, and make *ALL* cardio illegal!! :32 (20):



   I'll vote for you.


----------



## Telephone (May 12, 2021)

This topic starting heating up a few years back after some ivy league soccer brat began having anxiety attacks the same week he started taking some trash he bought from a mom and pop supplement store that was marked "not for human consumption".  Somehow the story gained traction and the FDA took notice to the number of supplement shops carrying SARMs along with an endless number of sites marketing toward athletes that were offering SARMs "for research purposes only".  I'm sure it all started way before this though


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 16, 2021)

LMAO, I still remember what one of my friends said about SARMS.  

"SARMS is a French acronym for small wuss who is afraid of needles!"


----------

